

Easy Glider electric "chariot" for city use - kkim
http://www.groovygreen.com/groove/?p=1803

======
omouse
What a weird comment on that site. How is an electric vehicle _not_ green?
Nuclear and hydro-power are green and clean aren't they?

------
chaostheory
looks way cooler than the segway - cheaper too

